# Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the H. Upmann Regalias and the Rocky Patel Nording Toro Grande



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the H. Upmann Regalias and the Rocky Patel Nording Toro Grande*

More reviews are on tap for today, beginning with a Cuban selection from H. Upmann. Right after that we have a tasty cigar from Rocky Patel that ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the H. Upmann Regalias and the Rocky Patel Nording Toro Grande


----------

